# Aloittelija ei pääse alkuunkaan, mutta ehkä kohta ...

## fossiili

Muutama kerta olen yrittänyt, mutta ainakaan graafiset GTK+ asennusohjelmat eivät toimi koneessani. Ei aikaisempi eikä 2007-versio.  Niistähän sanotaankin  "ovat syvältä".

Seuraava yritys oli tilanteesta johtuen asennus ilman nettiyhteyttä siihen muka sopivalla elo-cd:llä. En ollut listannut paperille ohjekirjaa kun sen piti olla luettavissa levyltä asennuksen aikana. Jostain syystä ohjeen silmäily yhdellä silmälläni oli tosi hankalaa, kun näytön päivitys valutti sivua alas tipoittain kuin räntää keväällä. Gentoo ei osannut ohjata näyttöä (GeForce  6200 / ViewSonic VA902) tai minä en osannut konfiguroida, en tosin päässyt käsiksi xorg.conffiin jotta olisin yrittänyt.

Kehoittivat tekemään asennuksen nettiasennuksena ja imuroin sitä vastaavan asennuscd:n. Vahingosta viisastuneena printtasin koko suomenkielisen ohjekirjan etukäteen - se piti tehdä Windowssissa kun ei Ubuntu eikä juuri muutkaan saa Samsung ML 2010 laaseria toimimaan. Poikkeus on Sabayon, jossa toimii 4040:n ajurilla eli Gentoossa toimisi kun saisi asennettua.

Anteeksi syrjähyppy! Koneessani pelaa nettiyhteys linuxissa melkein heittämällä, sillä Ethernetkaapeli menee reititinpurkkiin ja siitä toinen piuha 2/512 ADSL-modeemiin. Tarvittavan osoitteen pitäisi siksi löytyä kunhan eth0:aa käsketään hakea se DHCP-palvelimelta 30 cm päästä. 

Gentoon asennussysteemissä on "net-setup" jonka mukaan eth0 on "RTL-81139/8139C/8139C+  Buss type: pci". Ohjekirjan mukaan emolevyllä on  RTL8100CLAN . Tosin minulla oli aikaisemmin koneessa käytössä pci-väylään laitettu ethernetkortti, mutta sen olen siirtänyt toiseen koneeseen. eth1 on Gentoon mukaan IEEE1394 (FireWire), lienee jokin piiri emolevyllä, mutta on kaksi ao. porttia yhdellä pci-kortillakin, mutta en usko, että niillä pääsee Nettiin.

Edellinen vaikuttanee sekavalta ja minäkin  :Rolling Eyes:   Net-setup kysyy myös SSID:tä, josta en tiedä mitään  :Shocked: 

lienenkö aamulla viisaampi?

--------------------------

Sen verran että SSID on *Quote:*   

> Short for service set identifier, a 32-character unique identifier attached to the header of packets sent over a WLAN

 millä ei ole tekemistä ongelman kanssa.Last edited by fossiili on Wed Nov 07, 2007 5:03 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Elekrep

Hieman jäi epäselväksi mikä on ongelma...Mutta.

Pääseehän firewirelläkin nettiin jos ihan välttämättä haluaa. Itse tuon asennuksen olen tehnyt aina niin että käynnistän asennettavan koneen verkkopiuhan päähän, net-setupilla manuaalisesti joku ip-osote jonka muistan ( lähiverkkoon tietty ), sitten /etc/init.d/sshd start. Sitten vaan jollai toisella koneella ottaa ssh:lla yhteyden ja rupee seuraa ohjeita.

En tuota graafista ole vielä kummemmin kokeillut. Viimeksi tosin katsoin sitä tyyliä joka tuntuisi olevan nykyään muotia, että käynnistetään joku gui ja sen päällä joku asennusohjelma. Itsellä into loppui siihen ettei oikein saanut säädettyä kerneliä tms. itse. Nykytilasta en tiedä. Joka tapauksessa toi konsolista tapahtuva asennus antaa muutenkin enemmän vikasietosuutta. Ei tarvi koko asennusta alottaa alusta jos joku kääntäminen epäonnistuu.

Kaipa se mistä distrosta tykkää riippuu ihan tyypistä. Jos tykkää simppelistä niin varmaan jokin muu poistaa kutinan kuin gentoo. Itse tykkään siitä että tiedän mitä koneeseen on asennettu, toisin kuin esim ubuntussa ( jota testailinkin tuossa viikko sitten ), jossa käyttäjän tehtävä on painaa nextiä ja toivoa.

----------

## pussi

ymmärsinköhän nyt oikein ettet saa nettiyhteyttä toimimaan asennus-cd:llä?

kuvailemassasi tilanteessa komento dhcpcd eth0 pitäisi saada sen pelaamaan.

----------

## fossiili

 *pussi wrote:*   

> ymmï¿½rsinkï¿½hï¿½n nyt oikein ettet saa nettiyhteyttï¿½ toimimaan asennus-cd:llï¿½?
> 
> kuvailemassasi tilanteessa komento dhcpcd eth0 pitï¿½isi saada sen pelaamaan.

 

Se siinÃ¤ onkin kummallista. Asennuscd on se mini, jonka avulla asennuksen pitÃ¤isi sujua InternetistÃ¤ imuroiden - jos olen oikein ymmÃ¤rtÃ¤nyt.

Useimmat livecd:t osaavat ottaa automaattisesti yhteyden koneen pÃ¤Ã¤llÃ¤ olevaan routeriin, mikÃ¤ toimii dhcp-palvelimena. Hankin sen siksi, ettÃ¤ pÃ¤Ã¤sin ppptms. konfiguroinneista joka kokeilun kohdalla. 

Edellisen kerrankokeilin asennusta isolla asennuscd:llÃ¤, koska ajattelin yrittÃ¤Ã¤ ilman nettiÃ¤. Sitten ko. sovellus tms. ei osannut ajaa nÃ¤yttÃ¶Ã¤ muuten kuin kiduttavan hitaasti tiputtan pisaroina ohjekirjaa cd:ltÃ¤. KyllÃ¤styin ja yritin lukea sitÃ¤ netistÃ¤, ei sillÃ¤kÃ¤Ã¤n netti toiminut. Luulin, ettÃ¤ se johtui siitÃ¤, ettÃ¤ asennuscd oli netitÃ¶ntÃ¤ asennusta varten. 

Kokeilin erilaisia nÃ¤itÃ¤ netin konffauskÃ¤skyjÃ¤, joita lÃ¶ytyi kotona olevista kirjoista. Kai siinÃ¤ oli dhcpcd eth0 myÃ¶s mukana, en muista. 

YritÃ¤n toki uudelleen. Rakentelen vanhasta mikrosta uutta uuden emolevyn yms. tauhkan voimalla. Kun saan sen kuntoon, yritÃ¤n yhdistÃ¤Ã¤ molemmat yhtaikaa purkkiin, jolloin siis toisesta koneesta saan yhteyden irc-kanavalle (#gentoo tai #gentoo-fi) ja voin sitten tarkkaan kertoa, mitÃ¤ tapahtuu tai mitÃ¤ ei tapahdu. Jos tÃ¤mÃ¤ Gentoo-mysteeri vielÃ¤ esiintyy  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fossiili

Kaksi kertaa Gentoon asennusCDt eivät ole antaneet nettiyhteyttä, mutta nyt se sitten olikin valmiina, yllätys, yllätys!

Oikein kivasti pääsin eteenpäin suomenkielisen ohjeen avulla  :Very Happy: 

Sain uskoa tulevaisuuteen. Näin linuxin asentaminen on oikeastaan kivampaa kuin erilaisilla "anakondilla" jotka tilttaa varsin usein. Tosin minulla käypä Genttoo-linux on vielä pitkän matkan takana.

Olen päässyt vain järjestelmän perustan asentamiseen, joka on vasta edessä. Jostain syystä "mirrorselect" ei saanut yhteyttä ja kehoitti tarkistamaan nettiyhteyden. Välittömästi annettu "ping ... gentoo.org" kuitenkin väitti että hyvin kulkee. Yrittänen aamulla uudestaan. Kovalevyllä on valmiiksi tavaraa, jonka asennuscd toivottavasti löytää.

----------

## pussi

 *fossiili wrote:*   

> Olen päässyt vain järjestelmän perustan asentamiseen, joka on vasta edessä. Jostain syystä "mirrorselect" ei saanut yhteyttä ja kehoitti tarkistamaan nettiyhteyden.

 Muistaakseni sama ongelma ollut allekirjoittaneella aina. Tuo mirroselecthän ei ole mitenkään pakollinen mutta ilman sitäkin suomiservut saat halutessasi käyttöön kun tökkäät nämä /etc/make.conf:iin:

```
SYNC="rsync://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo-portage/"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/"
```

Ja tuonkin voi toki tehdä asennuksen jälkeen jos et nyt halua lähteä outojen konffien kanssa säätämään ;)

----------

## Elekrep

Mulla ollu ongelmia kanssa noitten mirrorselectien kanssa. Jää paketit imuuttamatta jos niitä yrittää itse määritellä.

Tosin eipä tuosta ole haittaa vaikkei niitä olekkaan. Tulee ilmankin pakettia 1Mb/s  :Smile: 

----------

## fossiili

 *pussi wrote:*   

> mirroselecthï¿½n ei ole mitenkï¿½ï¿½n pakollinen mutta ilman sitï¿½kin suomiservut saat halutessasi kï¿½yttï¿½ï¿½n kun tï¿½kkï¿½ï¿½t nï¿½mï¿½ /etc/make.conf:iin:
> 
> ```
> SYNC="rsync://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo-portage/"
> 
> ...

 

Kiitos, hyvÃ¤ tietoa. "trumpetti" oli mainittu opaskirjassa, mutta kun en saanut sitÃ¤ nÃ¤kyviin NetistÃ¤ en uskaltanut laittaa.

----------

## fossiili

Nyt sitten jälleen Gentoon mini-elocd ei saanut aikaiseksi nettiyhteyttä. "dhcpcd eth0" väitti, että palvelu jo pelaa, mutta kehoitti tarvittaessa deletoimaan yhden .pid-tiedoston. Ihan sama juttu kuin vielä kehitteillä olevassa Gobo Linux 013 versiossa. Sitten yhteys toimii.

Rsync-peilin valinta "mirrorselect"llä näytti Euroopasta yhden mahdollisuuden. Sen sijaan listassa ei ollut "rsync://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo". Editoin sen kuitenkin SYNCin arvoksi make.conf:iin.

Ilmeisesti olisi pitänyt laittaa se ainoa eurooppalainen eikä uskoa turkulaisiin tai ehkä "tut" onkin Tampereella.  "emerge --sync" käynnistyi ja raporttia juoksi terminaalissa, mutta sitten: "..trumpetti.... not recognised.: exicting!". Nyt ei bash enää löytänyt mirrorselectiä jotta olisin nähnyt oikean arvon. Täytyy ottaa asennus uusiksi siltä kohtaa, sitä sun tätä on ilmeisesti jo kovalevyllä, joten olen edistynyt.

Vähän tämä on kuin luterilaisen uskonnon harjoittamista: Isän ja Pojan hyvin ymmärtää, mutta mihin sitä Pyhää Henkeä tarvitaan  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pussi

kuten tuossa jo yritin ilmaista, kannattaa suosiolla jättää mirrorin valinta väliin jos siitä tulee ongelmia.

tai vaikkei tulisikaan niin jos sen jättää säätämättä (tai myöhemmäksi) niin asennus on taas ainakin yhden askeleen helpompi :P

----------

## fossiili

 *pussi wrote:*   

> kannattaa suosiolla jättää mirrorin valinta väliin

 

Tarkoitatko, että "emerge --sync" tehdään vasta sitten kun asennus on valmis? En ihan ymmärrä....

Tämänhetkinen make.conf:

```
ukki@ukki-desktop:~$ sudo cat  /mnt/sdb6/etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-J2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

ukki@ukki-desktop:~$ 

```

Tällä asennus pysähtyy juhannusaamuna  "failed to connect to 62.197.40.130".

----------

## pussi

 *fossiili wrote:*   

>  *pussi wrote:*   kannattaa suosiolla jättää mirrorin valinta väliin 
> 
> Tarkoitatko, että "emerge --sync" tehdään vasta sitten kun asennus on valmis? En ihan ymmärrä....

 

emerge --sync päivittää portagen eli gentoon paketinhallinnan joltain gentoon mirrorilta. Portagen voi määrittää suorittamaan tämän aina joltain tietylta/tietyiltä mirroreilta määrittämällä SYNC-muuttujan /etc/make.conf-tiedostoon, kuten nyt oletkin tehnyt. Jos tätä muuttujaa ei ole määritelty, portage valitsee sattumanvaraisesti jonkin mirroreista ja suorittaa päivityksen siltä.

Eli jos noiden mirroreiden kanssa tulee ongelmia, eli emerge --sync ei toimi tai asennettavat paketit eivät lataudu, kannattaa koittaa jättää nuo SYNC ja GENTOO_MIRRORS pois /etc/make.confista.

----------

## fossiili

Nyt tällä kerralla "mirrorselect" toimi ja hommat sujui  :Smile: 

Sitten käynnistin "genkernel"in ja jonkun verran tuli listaa terminaaliin. Sitten ei mitään  :Rolling Eyes: 

Siinä vaiheessa muistin, että kernelin kääntäminen kestää kauan. Valitettavasti en voi jättää mikroa päälle yöksi, joten homma piti lopettaa 3 1/2 tunnin jälkeen.

Tarvitsen kovalevyn muuhun, joten yritin tallettaa siihenastisen. Tyhmyyksissäni yritin tallettaa bootti- ja juuriosiot dd-käskyllä  :Embarassed: 

Ei ajatuksessa muuta vikaa kuin että vie tietysti tilaa yhtä paljon kuin osiolle olen sattunut antamaan, eikä mahdu mihinkään. Sitten tein kummastakin osiosta tar-paketin pakattuna tiedostona ja poltin ne cd-levylle. Kai niistä jotain saa kopioitua kun yritän uudestaan.

Kysymys: Miten kauan kestää kernelin kääntäminen koneesssa, missä on Pentium M 2.8 ja muistia 1 Gb  :Question: 

Kovalevy on hitaahko.

----------

## pussi

 *fossiili wrote:*   

> Kysymys: Miten kauan kestää kernelin kääntäminen koneesssa, missä on Pentium M 2.8 ja muistia 1 Gb

 

Riippuu vähän miten olet konffinut sen mutta sanoisin muutama minuutti, tosin en tiedä vaikuttaako toi genkernel siihen miten kun en ole koskaan käyttänyt.

----------

## Elekrep

Ei kyllä missään nimessä pitäisi viedä tunteja.

On kyllä aikaa kun genkernelillä väänsin, muttei se mitenkään älyttömän pitkään vienyt. Kahville lähdin ja kun takasin tulin niin oli valmis. Koneena vielä sentään pentium 3 800mhz...

----------

## fossiili

Edellisten vastausten perusteella on selvÃ¤Ã¤, ettÃ¤ homma meni vikaan. Linux teki windowssit  :Twisted Evil: 

Konettahan ei saanut lopettamaan muuten kuin virtakytkimestÃ¤.

TodennÃ¤kÃ¶isesti jotkut optimointiasetukset tai vastaavat olivat rohkeita kuin Lola Ogusovan asut ennen kuin neidistÃ¤ tuli rouva. TÃ¤ytyy yrittÃ¤Ã¤ uudelleen hillitymmillÃ¤ asetuksilla.

Mikrollani on taipumusta kohdella linuxia ilkeÃ¤sti, WindowsXP:tÃ¤ se hellii. Ei valittamista, asiat hoituvat hyvin Windowssilla. Linux puolella, esimerkiksi Fedora Core 7:n asennusyritys keskeytyi. Kuvaruudulle tuli listausta kuin muistidumppia ja siihen sekin jÃ¤i. Onko kenties uusimmat kernelin versiot liian uusia EPoX 4PLA31 (Intel i848P, Socket 478)?  Uusin (7.04) Ubuntu asentui, mutta sekosi sitten.

Jos kÃ¤ytÃ¤n esimerkiksi Ubuntun suomenkielisellÃ¤ foorumilla ilmausta "Ubuntu sekosi" sitÃ¤ kommentoidaan nÃ¤rkÃ¤styneenÃ¤:"Jos noin sanoo, pitÃ¤Ã¤ kertoa tarkkaan mitÃ¤ tapahtui." Kuitenkaan ei normaali kÃ¤yttÃ¤jÃ¤ kirjoita koko ajan raporttia, mitÃ¤ tekee. Kaatumistilanteessa ei ole mahdollista tallettaa kuvaruutulistausta, ellei kaiva digikameraa esiin - toki niinkin olen tehnyt ilman ettÃ¤ asia olisi ollut mahdollista korjata.  Menin sivuun asiasta, pitÃ¤Ã¤ vain yrittÃ¤Ã¤ uudelleen, katse  :Arrow: 

----------

## Cougar81

Yleisesti vanhempien laitteiden pitäisi toimia luotettavammin Linuxilla kuin uudempien. Aika usein Gentoo tuo esiin hajonneet tai muuten vialliset muistikammat johtuen suuremmasta muistinkäytöstä, joten kokeileppa ajaa joku muistintestausohjelma (esim. memtest86 löytyy Gentoon livecd:ltä).

Toinen yleinen syy asennuksissa tapahtuviin ongelmiin on viallinen media, eli olethan testannut md5summilla että image on kunnossa? En muista oliko Fedoran asennuksessa median itsetestausta (Ubuntusta löytyy kyllä) mutta kannattaa sekin ajaa läpi jos löytyy.

----------

## Elekrep

Tosiaan aika hyvä nyrkkisääntö on tossa asennuksessa on pitää kaikki mahollisimmat kurissa. Kernelistä tietty oikeet emo ja prossutuet, mutta ei ala esim make.conffiin vielä asennusvaiheessa optimoimaan mitään. Laittaa ne perusasetukset. Itsellä on ne kyllä vieläkin päällä koska on hieman vanhempi kone, mutta kun niitä asennuksen jälkeen kokeilee niin huomaa kyllä äkkiä jos joku optimointi ei pelitä esim juuri käännösvirheenä.

----------

## Sakarias

Oma suosikkini asennuksessa on KnoppixCD ja kone netissä. Pystyy lukemaan asennusohjeita netistä ja googlella löytyy myös ongelmiin vastauksia. Komennot voi näppärästi kopsata konsoliin. Ja Gentoon

asennusCD:tä ei tarvita ollenkaan. Kyllä wget sen stage3 tai minkä haluaa netistä lataa. Makuasia tuo

portage. Voi ladata netistä ja purkaa. Makuasia myös koska emerge -e system ajaa. Itse asennan

yleensä X:n, firefoxin ja jonkun kevyen ikkunamanagerin ennen sitä. Nekin ihan chrootin alla.

KDE:n asentamiseen menee aikaa. kannattaa kääntää ekaksi qt3 ja kdelibs. Metapakettia ei kannata.

Voi vaikka selata netissä Gentoon KDE paketteja ja valita  sieltä tarvitsemansa kääntymään.

Linux käyttää hieman eritavalla rautaa kuin Windows. Memtest ohjelman ajaminen on suositeltava juttu. Ja käännökset rasittaa ja kuumentaa konetta. Kellotukset ym viritykset ehdottamasti pois biossista. Ja mitä optimointeja käyttää. Ja kannattaa alottaa vakaalla gentoolla. ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" voi sitten lisätä myöhemmin jos haluaa. Oma rauta täytyy tuntea. ja kerneli kannattaa kääntää itse. Ei se ole vaikeeta - aikaa menee kyllä kun miettii mitä kääntää mukaan.

----------

## fossiili

Kiitos hyvistÃ¤ ohjeista. MyÃ¶hemmin esitÃ¤n tarkentavia kysymyksiÃ¤, minulla on hyvin paljon opittavaa. Mieluiten lukisin oikeasta kirjasta. Suse, Debian ja RH - kirjallisuutta on hyllyssÃ¤ Â½ hyllymetrin verran. Jostain nÃ¤in, ettÃ¤ Saksassa julkaistaan elokuussa kirja Gentoosta. Kun sais sen hankittua. Ehdin pikapÃ¤in pistÃ¤ytyÃ¤ Helsingin Akateemisessa kirjakaupassa ja ostin sieltÃ¤ "Linux Kernel in a Nutshell" by Greg Kroah-Hartman. Erinomainen teos. Luin sen alkuosan tarkkaan ja kuvittelin kaiken ymmÃ¤rtÃ¤vÃ¤ni. Loppuosan huterammin kun la-matka loppui.

Nyt juuri kasasin vanhoista ja uusista osista mikron tyttÃ¤reni tyttÃ¤rille (8. 10 ja 12 v). Windows on jo asennettu ja toimii hyvin. Linux Mint (Ubuntu 7.04) sekoitti jotenkin kuvaruutunÃ¤ytÃ¶n. Nyt tÃ¤ssÃ¤ on Zen Walk 4.6.1. Prosessori on AMD_64 ja muistia 1 Gb tyttÃ¤ren tyÃ¶ohjelmaa varten Windowssissa, mutta muu kama on ikiaikaista. Saatan joutua vaihtamaan uuteen, joten tÃ¤ssÃ¤ riittÃ¤Ã¤ kokeilua. Gentoota en tÃ¤hÃ¤n yritÃ¤ kun hauskan ulkonÃ¤Ã¶nkin laittaminen varmasti kestÃ¤isi minulta liian kauan.

Miksi nÃ¤illÃ¤ sivuilla ja joskus muuallakin skandit nÃ¤kyy oudosti, musta neliÃ¶ ja ?  :Shocked: 

Omat viestini nÃ¤kyvÃ¤t oikein.

----------

## juki_

 *fossiili wrote:*   

> Miksi nÃ¤illÃ¤ sivuilla ja joskus muuallakin skandit nÃ¤kyy oudosti, musta neliÃ¶ ja ? 
> 
> Omat viestini nÃ¤kyvÃ¤t oikein.

 

Sivusto käyttää latin1-merkistöä (iso-8859-1) ja meidän muiden tekstit on kirjoitettu sillä. Jostain syystä selaimesi tulkitsee tekstin olevan UTF-8:aa (vaikka se ei ole), eikä pysty tulkitsemaan muiden kirjoittamia skandeja, koska ne ovat virheellistä UTF-8:ssa.

Samoin vastatessasi viesteihin käytät itse UTF-8:aa ja näet ne oikein. Me muut näemme sinun ääkkösesi taas väärin (UTF-8:ssa tarvitaan kaksi tavua yhteen ääkköseen).

Jos käytät Firefoxia, kurkkaa Näytä -> Merkistökoodaus -valikkoon, jos siellä on jotain erikoista asetettuna asiaan liittyen. Oletusmerkistö (jos palvelin ei muuta palauta) on aina latin1.

(korjattu termistöä ennen kuin muut ehtivät)

----------

## fossiili

Jostakin luin: "Kun oppi Red Hat'n oppii Red Hat'n, mutta kun oppii Slackwaren, oppii linuxin". Ajattelin, että opettelen ensin Slackwaren kun tämä Gentoon asentaminen tuntuu minulla takkuavan. Imuroin versio 12 DVD:n, jossa oli tosi paljon hyviä ohjelmia valmiina. Asentaminen ei ollut erityisen vaikeaa, koska oli hyvä Slackbook printattuna. Slackware linux toimii aivan erinomaisesti, minulla XFCE ja KDE ympäristöt. Opettelen vielä Beryl/Compiz-efektien asentamisen ja työpöytien konfigurointia. Ehkä yritän kernelin konfigurointia ja kääntämistä myös. Sitten on Gentoon vuoro.

Slackwaren asentaminen X-ympäristöineen kävisi mielestäni linuxtelun peruskurssista, ei sen enemmästä  :Cool: 

----------

## fossiili

Kesä meni ja kohta tulee joulu ja minä partajeesus palasin asentamaan Gentoota. Uudistin koneen emolevyn, prosessori (on nyt AMD-64 X2 4200) ja muisti vaihtui DDR2:ksi. Syyskuun Linux Format lehden DVD:llä oli "New release of the ultimate power-user's distribution" eli Gentoo 2007.0:n graafinen asennusohjelma. Kun koneessa ei ollut yhtään linuxia inostuin jälleen kerran kokeiluun - joka ei onnistunut. Oma syyni, miksi yritin jälleen asennusohjelmalla, jolla tosin joku Linux Formatin toimittaja väitti tehneensä nopeasti onnistuneen asennuksen.

Minulla, nyt siis jo toisen kerran sama asennusohjelma tyssäsi uudellakin koneella ilmoitukseen "Installation failed ...". Sitten kehoitettiin katsomaan virheen kuvausta /tmp hakemistosta, mistä pitäisi löytymän installer.log.failed - tiedosto. Mikäli virhe ei olisi omasyy, siitä sopisi raportoida osoiteeseen https://bugs.gentoo.org

/tmp-hakemiston sisältö

```
gentoo@livecd /tmp $ ls

compile_output.log.failed               keyring-0CoXNb  tarfilelist

mapping-gentoo

virtual-gentoo.dY19Gg

gconfd-gentoo                           orbit-gentoo

gnome-system-monitor.gentoo.3284719064  ssh-fNWTK32385

gentoo@livecd /tmp $
```

eli logitiedosto oli tietysti eri nimellä compile_output.log.failed. Installeri kai käänsi jotakin, vaikka valitsinkin DVD:ltä valmiin kernelin - jos oikein ymmärsin  :Rolling Eyes: 

Omituisinta, että compile_output.log.failed on tekstitiedosto kooltaan 6,47 Mt (6 793 267 tavua)  :Exclamation: 

Kehoitetaan tutkimaan tiedoston alkua, mikä näyttää tältä

 *Quote:*   

>  [33;01m*[0m In portage-2.1.2, installation actions do not necessarily pull in build time
> 
>  [33;01m*[0m dependencies that are not strictly required.  This behavior is adjustable
> 
>  [33;01m*[0m via the new --with-bdeps option that is documented in the emerge(1) man page.
> ...

 

Lähetänkö virhelistauksen, koneeni tiedot ja asennusmedian tiedot osoiteeseen https://bugs.gentoo.org  :Question: 

Onko  :Idea: 

----------

